# Giant TCR which one is it?



## thewitcher83 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello people, I am wondering if somebody can help me with this.
Found an ad for this Giant. It says it is 2014 carbon, but I'm pretty sure
it is alloy possibly TCR 1 compact. The thing I am not sure is the year.
I don't mind it being alloy it suits me just fine and considering that most of
equipment is shimano 105 even better. He would sell it for 500euros and I
think it is a fair price. So if anyone can confirm me which model is it and which year
that would be great. And i don't know much about the wheels but these on him look
just fine. Also he measured me the length of the upper tube and he says it is 56.
I am 178-9 high and inseam of 80-81. For now the lenght of upper tube that fits me is 54 and 56
or M and L sizes of bike. But I heard that Giant's are a little diferent considering the size,
although never tried one. It is about 300-400km trip to see the bike, so it is not convenient,
but maybe he would transport to me, but in that case I would have to be pretty sure that I would buy it.
So please help with some info if you can.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TCR Alliance 1 (2007) | Giant Bicycles / Giant Bikes | Australia

Giant TCR Alliance Ltd Road Bike - Save £750 - Bike Sale BlogBike Sale Blog


----------



## thewitcher83 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, that's the one, thanks


----------

